# Answer please



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=333555


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I was on that thread reading but didn't find it worth-while to respond.

The funniest post came from a Suns homer and the newest member to the mod community.



> Steve Nash or Dirk Nowitzki are going to win the MVP. Kobe has a good chance depending
> where the Lakers finish. But I only see Dirk or Nash winning the award this year.
> Some will vote for Nash because of what he's doing, but some might vote for Dirk because
> they want an alternative for not voting for Steve. Which Dirk is side-by-side with Nash
> and he is the best alternative.


I am tired of debating offense/defense with Suns fans.....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Off-topic question: How is the relationship between Americans and Canadians ? :thinking2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Off-topic question: How is the relationship between Americans and Canadians ? :thinking2:


LOL... Americans, with big egos, tend to claim superiority over the neighboring country. Canadians, more laid back, simply sit back and says, "whatever.... eh?"

Politically, they peacefully coexist.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm tired of talking about this. Dirk's MVP, Nash is overrated and didn't deserve either of his awards IMO. This is like people talking about a good song so much that you end up hating it.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It will be a damn shame if he gets robbed from it this year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> It will be a damn shame if he gets robbed from it this year.


I could accept Kobe too, their record with this group is simply amazing. I hope the Lakers will stumble a bit in the next weeks, then there were would be no excuse for not handing the award to Dirk.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I'm tired of talking about this. Dirk's MVP, Nash is overrated and didn't deserve either of his awards IMO. This is like people talking about a good song so much that you end up hating it.


Amen!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Now Suns fans are saying Dirk hasn't improved since Nash left.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Now Suns fans are saying Dirk hasn't improved since Nash left.


LOL... let them talk all they want.

Even under a new coach, Dirk's game hasn't changed/improved?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

You are green of envy, look at Nash's stats, that's a historical season so far, Dirk isn't even close and they have the same records. It's obvious why Dirk isn't mentioned much as the top MVP candidate. Nash is having the better season quite easily.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Amareca said:


> You are green of envy, look at Nash's stats, that's a historical season so far, Dirk isn't even close and they have the same records. It's obvious why Dirk isn't mentioned much as the top MVP candidate. Nash is having the better season quite easily.


Take that to that thread in NBA General and I can blow that apart too.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Take that to that thread in NBA General and I can blow that apart too.


LOL... please do!

:cheers:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nevermind the fact that Dirk himself said on german TV that he thinks Steve Nash is the MVP again, hope your TV analyst Derek Harper votes for Nash again like he did the last 2 seasons, he must know first hand, blow that apart please.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Nevermind the fact that Dirk himself said on german TV that he thinks Steve Nash is the MVP again, hope your TV analyst Derek Harper votes for Nash again like he did the last 2 seasons, he must know first hand, blow that apart please.


He didn't say he is the MVP again, he said he would deserve it again. And this is pretty much useless because Nash would say exactly the same about Dirk since they are close friends.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Nevermind the fact that Dirk himself said on german TV that he thinks Steve Nash is the MVP again, hope your TV analyst Derek Harper votes for Nash again like he did the last 2 seasons, he must know first hand, blow that apart please.


So what Dirk and Derek Harper say goes? Outside opinion from random people has nothing to do with the fact that Nash is unworthy, and this is exhibit A of the media trying to shove him down our throats.

Duncan could say Garnett is better than him, but if you look at the games and see Duncan is more skilled and does more for his team, what does the quote mean? 

Where's the meat of your argument, because quotes from other people are window dressings.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> So what Dirk and Derek Harper say goes? Outside opinion from random people has nothing to do with the fact that Nash is unworthy, and this is exhibit A of the media trying to shove him down our throats.


Derek Harper is a random person? The MAVS commentator voting Nash for MVP is the media trying to shove him down our throats?

Please go on.. I'd like to hear more since you know more about basketball than Marc Stein, Derek Harper, Tim Legler, Dirk Nowitzki, Jeff van Gundy, Scott Skiles etc etc


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Where's the meat of your argument, because quotes from other people are window dressings.


Come on now Dre, you know amareca better than that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Derek Harper is a random person? The MAVS commentator voting Nash for MVP is the media trying to shove him down our throats?
> 
> Please go on.. I'd like to hear more since you know more about basketball than Marc Stein, Derek Harper, Tim Legler, Dirk Nowitzki, Jeff van Gundy, Scott Skiles etc etc


The misconception people have is this: players and coaches are too busy with their teams to delve into MVP talks and player comparision as much as we do, so they don't have the insights we do when asked about it. They'll just be political about it. 

I'm not going to say in general I know more than basketball, but when it comes to broad topics like this and judging players' careers etc., _not_ X and O stuff, I'd say the best people on the board can rival some of these guys.

And the fact that the Mavs commentator is saying this is a perfect example, because he's being brainwashed into believing Nash is better when he watches Dirk every night.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Harper, PG 

Nash, PG

They're like lawyers, sticking together.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... Americans, with big egos, tend to claim superiority over the neighboring country. Canadians, more laid back, simply sit back and says, "whatever.... eh?"
> 
> *Politically,* they peacefully coexist.


lol, we shall never accept them!


----------

